# écoute streaming de musicme sur iphone



## fcroca (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour !

Y a-t-il un moyen d'écouter les titres proposés en streaming par le site Musicme sur iphone ? 
En effet, Flash est incompatible avec iphone, hélas ... peut-on contourner cette limite ?
Merci !


----------



## whereismymind (1 Mai 2010)

Le seul moyen de contourner cette absence de Flash est de faire une application dédiée MusicMe comme pour YouTube ou Dailymotion.


----------

